# What to do with an old TV



## debodun (Mar 14, 2018)

I have an old CRT technology TV that doesn't have good video quality anymore. Willing to give it away and advertised it on Facebook and Craig's List. Not one response. I even contacted a fairly local repairman who specializes in CRT repair and offered it to him for salvage and even he didn't want it. It cost a fortune to recycle these things. Any suggestions?


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 14, 2018)

The county gov't office that operates our landfill takes them for free, but not at the landfill, at a special location.  Are you sure yours doesn't?  You might try calling them?


----------



## James (Mar 14, 2018)

Our landfill accepts them for free.  They sell them to recyclers who recycle them for any precious metals they contain.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2018)

I have tried to giveaway my 65 inch projection tv for weeks now. Guess it’s going to the curb as our waste co. will pick it up. Damn shame though, it s a nice set but we have downsized.


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> The county gov't office that operates our landfill takes them for free, but not at the landfill, at a special location.  Are you sure yours doesn't?  You might try calling them?



Our county doesn't operate a waste facility. Everyone has to hire a private trash business for garbage disposal. I looked at the Website for the one I use and didn't see anything about recycling electronics. There is so much they don't accept for recycling it's almost a joke. Scroll down this page and click on "unacceptable items":

http://www.county-waste.com/recycling


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 14, 2018)

debodun said:


> Our county doesn't operate a waste facility. Everyone has to hire a private trash business for garbage disposal. I looked at the Website for the one I use and didn't see anything about recycling electronics. There is so much they don't accept for recycling it's almost a joke. Scroll down this page and click on "unacceptable items":
> 
> http://www.county-waste.com/recycling


All those people everyone has to hire must take the trash they collect to a waste facility somewhere.  Maybe see if you can find out where, and who operates it, and call them. It may be a state or county facility.  Just a thought.   Good luck.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2018)

How much is a fortune?

Regardless, taxes in your area should provide for recycling.

Donate it to a pawn shop?


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> How much is a fortune?



Anywhere from $25 to $50.



RadishRose said:


> Regardless, taxes in your area should provide for recycling.



You'd think. They have recycling day twice a year here when the trash people set up at the town garage. Even then you have to lug the items there and pay a $5 fee for a car ($10 for a truck) and like I mentioned earlier, there are items they don't accept including electronics.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 14, 2018)

I am getting a load of things ready for a Salvation Army pick up. They will take old TV's, vcr's etc.  You just have to tell then online how many boxes of books, tvs, vcrs etc and they will do a pick up. I have books, 2 tvs 2 vcrs. 3 bags of work clothes and dishes galore. Hope to schedule in the next couple of weeks as I still have some things to go through.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 14, 2018)

I would try the Salvation Army also. I know I gave them a lot and it seems like an old TV was one of them. If they don't want it, if you have a Goodwill in your area, they have taken them from us before. I think both of these usually take about anything if it is something that someone can still use.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2018)

Check with your nearest Best Buy store.

Best Buy used to allow a person to drop off up to three old electronic items for recycling.  I'm not sure if that program still exists.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 14, 2018)

I have two printers that I have to dispose of.  I don't have a vehicle to take it to the landfill or to a disposal outfit.

So what do I do?   Take it a part and put it into the regular trash a piece at a time.

Those working television sets are a shame to just throw out.  There is a church group in town that has an outlet and they take them and they are sold at rock bottom prices.

Not everyone is rich.  And not everyone can afford the new HDMITV with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Check with your nearest Best Buy store.
> 
> Best Buy used to allow a person to drop off up to three old electronic items for recycling.  I'm not sure if that program still exists.



Yes it does, but they charge a fee to accept old electronic items.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2018)

debodun said:


> I have an old CRT technology TV. Willing to give it away and advertised it on Facebook and Craig's List. Not one response. I even contacted a fairly local repairman who specializes in CRT repair and offered it to him for salvage and even he didn't want it. It cost a fortune to recycle these things. Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 49761


no one wants them anymore.  They only want the flat screens.  Best to put it on the front lawn for the garbage truck.  I'm serious, no one wants them.


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Best to put it on the front lawn for the garbage truck.



Our trash service won't take them. Along with used bedding, the thrift shops won't either. The TV guy I emailed about said these CRT will be working for years after the flat screens go belly-up. They will work if you get a DTA converter for them.


----------



## KingsX (Mar 15, 2018)

.

After almost 20 years,  I'm still watching my old Magnavox CRT TV. They were made like tanks.  Picture and sound still great.

If I remember correctly,  I bought it on sale at Walmart for around $250.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 15, 2018)

You've made some effort (FB, Craigslist, calling the TV repairman).  

At this stage looks like you have 3 options:

Pay the fee at Best Buy
Pay someone to haul it away
Keep it

or 4th option:

 late at night drive to a deserted road, look left & right, and dump it. Then put the pedal to the metal.   :laugh:   (j/k)


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> late at night drive to a deserted road, look left & right, and dump it. Then put the pedal to the metal.   :laugh:   (j/k)



Nah, I am enviornmentally conscious. Only a slob would do that. LOL


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 15, 2018)

debodun said:


> Nah, I am enviornmentally conscious. Only a slob would do that. LOL



Yeah, I know.  I hear people sometimes dump old water heaters that way and the city/county has to pick them up.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2018)

I suggested donating it to the pawn shop. What I meant was dump it at the pawn shop, hoping you'd read between the lines. They'll sell it!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 15, 2018)

k: RR


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 15, 2018)

Have you checked with your local schools ? I would think they might always need one and wouldn't be too picky if it is CRT or flat screen.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2018)

I've had to recycle a couple of things that I couldn't throw out in the trash at Best Buy, I think I paid $25.  It was easier to just pay the fee and get rid of it, and not stress over it.  Does the TV work well?  If it's not in working order, then there's no hope of even giving it away in my opinion.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 15, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've had to recycle a couple of things that I couldn't throw out in the trash at Best Buy, I think I paid $25.  It was easier to just pay the fee and get rid of it, and not stress over it.  Does the TV work well?  If it's not in working order, then there's no hope of even giving it away in my opinion.



That's a good point about if it is in working order or not. Another thought is perhaps donating it to a day care center or a retirement home ? Maybe a local church ? Yes, I know it is old but if it is in working condition I've got to think that there are organizations out there that could put it to good use


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2018)

I've seen a couple of these old TV's being donated to our local animal shelter.  The shelter sells them for enough to buy a sack of dog food...and someone gets a cheap TV for use in a bedroom, etc.  If it's still in working condition, someone can probably use it.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2018)

We have a place in Portland that accepts most anything that plugs in
https://www.freegeek.org/ways-give/donate-technology

I'd like to think a place like that is in most towns of size


I'd give 'em  call 
maybe they can help you find a local place like theirs


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2018)

You could upcycle it!


----------



## KingsX (Mar 16, 2018)

.

Check to see if there is a "Freecycle" group in your area.


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Does the TV work well?



No, the picture rolls.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 16, 2018)

I think we should adopt the European method.  It think it's Germany.  If you manufactured the product it's up to you to dispose of it once it's no longer useful.

Volkswagen.  Come pick it up it's in my backyard.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 16, 2018)

Where my son lives they have a huge warehouse dedicated to recycling.

You put your item on the shelf and if someone want's it they pick it up free.

My son sent me a computer. 

They do recycle all kinds of hockey equipment which the previous person has outgrown this way. Skates, etc.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> That's a good point about if it is in working order or not. Another thought is perhaps donating it to a day care center or a retirement home ? Maybe a local church ? Yes, I know it is old but if it is in working condition I've got to think that there are organizations out there that could put it to good use



I would think daycare centers and especially retirement homes have up to date flatscreen TVs.   If I moved into a pricey retirement home I sure wouldn't want to watch an old CRT TV. 
If the TV works or is repairable, imo a homeless shelter or rehab facility _might_ want it.

Otherwise, I've heard of a place 1-800-GOTJUNK, but they charge a fee (just like Best Buy), but I don't know how much.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 16, 2018)

I have a 2 man CRT TV that works very well.  It is a 2 man because it takes 2 strong _young _men to lift it and I don't qualify.  I can lift the remote which is included.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

I was told at the local landfill to put it in my trash can and put it at the curb.  It all goes to the same place where they burn it.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Like I said before, the Salvation Army took mine with other things. Mine worked though.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2018)

You could always put a FREE sign on it and set it on the curb.  Works like wonders around here.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 21, 2018)

Pappy said:


> I have tried to giveaway my 65 inch projection tv for weeks now. Guess it’s going to the curb as our waste co. will pick it up. Damn shame though, it s a nice set but we have downsized.



There is a place in town here that is run by a church group.  They take working televisions and sell them.  They don't ask much but for some people it's all they can afford.

It's a shame to see anything still working delegated to the scrap heap.


----------



## Lara (Apr 22, 2018)

Our dump, which they call "Citizens Convenience Center", a name of distinction haha, charges $10 per TV, computer, appliances, etc. Then they charge an extra $7 if you want it picked up curbside. 

Anytime my town can make money they will. They calibrated yellow lights to change quickly and put up camera's, then charged $50 per ticket. They were making money hand over fist until the people complained, it showed up on the front page of the local newspaper, and they finally turned off the camera on my street and maybe others.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 22, 2018)

If this doesn't help I don't know what will besides me driving up there , putting in the trunk of my Volvo and hauling it to a recycling center for you.  Come to think of it, anyone up for a road trip?

https://www.epa.gov/recycle/electronics-donation-and-recycling


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> If this doesn't help I don't know what will besides me driving up there , putting in the trunk of my Volvo and hauling it to a recycling center for you.  Come to think of it, anyone up for a road trip?
> 
> https://www.epa.gov/recycle/electronics-donation-and-recycling



Before I commit, what kind of music are we going to be playing in the car???  Do you have a problem with stopping every half hour to pee?  I'll bring the crackers, celery sticks and the spray-cheese-in-a-can!


----------

